# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  ♠ مسئله میخوری ؟ ریاضیا بفرمایین تو ... ♠

## Al I

سلام و درود بر علم دوستان و ریاضیدانان عزیز انجمن کنکور ،
تو این تاپیک هر روز یه تست ریاضی حل میکنیم . سطح این تست ها متوسط و متوسط به بالا انتخاب میشن .
دو حالت داره ، یکی این که شما تست رو درست حل میکنی و جواب رو بدست میاری ،
حالت دوم اینه که شما تست رو ناقص حل میکنی یا کلا بلد نیستی که به نتیجه نمیرسی ...
روند پست هایی که ارسال میکنین به این صورت خواهد بود که ، اوناییکه بلدن جواب رو ارسال میکنن ، در ضمن همتون باید جواباتونو ارسال کنین 
در آخر اوناییکه جواب درستی آوردن باید اونایی رو که بلد نبودن یا ناقص حل کردن مسئله رو کمک کنن تا اونا هم یاد بگیرن ..
لطفا اسپم ندین و فقط جواب و در آخر اشکالات خودتونو از دوستانیکه درست حل کردن بپرسین . هر روز مسئله بعدی میاد تو پست اول ، مسئله هاتونو پیام خصوصی کنید .. در ضمن مسئله ها باید یه آزمون از برنامه قلمچی عقبتر باشه که همه بتونن پاسخگو باشن 
کلام آخر : هدف این تاپیک صرفا افزایش بار علمیه ، نه به رخ کشیدن معلومات :yahoo (21):! 

لینک دانلود مسائل قبلی:

دانلود ریاضی rar
و

ریاضی


سوال سی و سوم - خارج 90

9 دی 1393



10 دی 93 - تالیفی از استاد سیروس نصیری



11 دی 93 - آزاد 80

----------


## hamed2357

گزینه ها از کوچیک به بزرگ امتحان میشن چون گفته کوچکترین!
100: در بالایی قرار می دهیم میشه 0.98 که جواب نمیده
199: در پایینی قرار میگیره میشه 0.995 چرا؟ ما 198بر 199 را میخواهیم.چون 198 بر 200میشه 0.99 پس این از 0.99بزرگتره
200: در بالایی قرار میگیره و میشه 0.99
201 در پایینی قرار میگیره و میشه 0.995 مثل تحلیل 2
بازه هم بسته هست حواسمون باشه.
حواسمون باشه جمله ی بعدیا هم اکی باشن.
حالا اگه گفتی جواب چیه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## eskalis

*گزینه 1 درست هست ... 

عایا درسته ...

هرچند رشتم تجربیه !!!!*

----------


## amin278

> مسئله اول : فایل پیوست 17158 
>  تست تالیفی از استاد محمد مهربان


نمیدونم من اشتباه میکنم یا گزینه ها!!!!!؟
دنباله دو جمله ی عمومی داره که دنباله همگرا به یکه
در نتیجه
1)برای n های زوج طبق تعریف داریم:

برای n های فرد داریم:

----------


## 3ina

گزینه 2 درسته
به ازای n های زوج میشه بزرگتر مساوی 200 و به ازای n های فرد میشه بزرگتر مساوی 100
که اشتراک میشه از 200 به بعد

----------


## hamed2357

> گزینه 2 درسته
> به ازای n های زوج میشه بزرگتر مساوی 200 و به ازای n های فرد میشه بزرگتر مساوی 100
> که اشتراک میشه از 200 به بعد


عزیز من شما پاسخ اولی من را خوندید که تمامی گزینه ها را امتحان کردم؟؟
شما مساله را درست حل کردید ولی تحلیل پایانی شما ایراد دارد.چرا؟؟
اعداد فرد میگن ما از 101 به بعد هستیم
اعداد زوج میگن ما از 200 به بعد هستیم
پس اعداد 199 به بعد باید انتخاب بشوند.
ما میخواهیم در زودترین زمانی که تونستیم اعداد فرد و زوج اکی داشته باشیم.
101میشه 102 نمیشه
103میشه 104 نمیشه
..........
.....
199میشه 200میشه
پس از 199
مشکل دارید زنگ بزن موبایلم

----------


## Al I

سلام ،
همانطور که مهندس فرمودن جواب گزینه ی یک بود ، توضیح اضافی هم فکر نکنم لازم باشه . نکته سوال ، آخر جواب بود که بطور کامل توضیح داده شده .. مسئله ی دوم را داشته باشید تو پست اول

----------


## hamed2357

مساله ی دومی خیلی ساده هست
به nعدد بدهید.بعدش ببینید کدوم درست میشه
مثلا اگر فرض کنیم n=1
داریم:
همسایگی متقارن عدد 1 به شعارع 1/2
پس I1 میشه 1/2 تا 3/2
I2میشه (همسایگی متقارن عدد 2 به شعاع1)
I2 میشه 1تا 3
اشتراک I1 I2 میشه 1 تا 3/2
 که مرکزش 5/4 هست
گزینه ی دو در N=1میشه 5/4

پ.ن :همسایگی متقارن عدد 5 به شعاع 3 یعنی چی؟
یعنی عدد 5 داریم.همسایهاش دورش میچرخن-تا 3 همسایه قابل قبول هست.
یعنی اعداد 2 تا 8 میشه
تمام.

----------


## 3ina

> عزیز من شما پاسخ اولی من را خوندید که تمامی گزینه ها را امتحان کردم؟؟
> شما مساله را درست حل کردید ولی تحلیل پایانی شما ایراد دارد.چرا؟؟
> اعداد فرد میگن ما از 101 به بعد هستیم
> اعداد زوج میگن ما از 200 به بعد هستیم
> پس اعداد 199 به بعد باید انتخاب بشوند.
> ما میخواهیم در زودترین زمانی که تونستیم اعداد فرد و زوج اکی داشته باشیم.
> 101میشه 102 نمیشه
> 103میشه 104 نمیشه
> ..........
> ...


آره تحلیل آخر من اشتباه بود گزینه 1 درسته
ممنونم از شما

----------


## Harmonica

فایل پیوست 17181


> آره تحلیل آخر من اشتباه بود گزینه 1 درستهممنونم از شما

----------


## amin278



----------


## Al I

> فایل پیوست 17181


سلام ،
مشکل شما اینه که به جای n ها 2k و 2k+1 قرار دادین .. در صورتیکه 2k یعنی به ازای n های زوج و 2k+1 یعنی به ازای n های فرد و نباید به جای n ها قرارشون داد .. 
1)برای n های زوج طبق تعریف داریم:
برای n های فرد داریم:  ( برداشته شده از پاسخ جناب آقای امین 278)
و در آخر جواب تست 199 میشه به دلیل زیر :
اعداد فرد میگن ما از 101 به بعد هستیم
اعداد زوج میگن ما از 200 به بعد هستیم
پس اعداد 199 به بعد باید انتخاب بشوند.
ما میخواهیم در زودترین زمانی که تونستیم اعداد فرد و زوج اکی داشته باشیم.
101میشه 102 نمیشه
103میشه 104 نمیشه
..........
.....
199میشه 200میشه
پس از 199   ( برداشته شده از پاسخ جناب  آقای حامد2357 )

----------


## Harmonica

اولن خیلی ممنون به خاطر سوالت دوست خوبم.چون من داشتم هندسه پایه ها رو میخوندم واین سوال باعث شد مبحث  حد دنباله ها رو یک مرور داشته باشم_ثانیا منم از جواب خودم اطمینان ندارم سوالو دادم به خواهرم که مدرسه میره از دبیر بپرسه>هر چند که میدونم درست جواب نمیدن خخخخخ_واما استدلال من برای حل این سوال اعداد فرد میگویند ما در nهای بزرگتر مساوی 201 در شعاع همسایگی قرار میگیریم و اگر  n ,199 یا 200 /جایی که اعداد زوج وارد همسایگی میشوند /باشد ما داخل همسایگی نیستیم  در نتیجه n  باید با 201 شروع شود که هم فرد ها باشند هم زوج ها

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام ،
> مشکل شما اینه که به جای n ها 2k و 2k+1 قرار دادین .. در صورتیکه 2k یعنی به ازای n های زوج و 2k+1 یعنی به ازای n های فرد و نباید به جای n ها قرارشون داد .. 
> 1)برای n های زوج طبق تعریف داریم:
> برای n های فرد داریم:  ( برداشته شده از پاسخ جناب آقای امین 278)
> و در آخر جواب تست 199 میشه به دلیل زیر :
> اعداد فرد میگن ما از 101 به بعد هستیم
> اعداد زوج میگن ما از 200 به بعد هستیم
> پس اعداد 199 به بعد باید انتخاب بشوند.
> ما میخواهیم در زودترین زمانی که تونستیم اعداد فرد و زوج اکی داشته باشیم.
> ...


اولن خیلی ممنون به خاطر سوالت دوست خوبم.چون من داشتم هندسه پایه ها رو میخوندم واین سوال باعث شد مبحث حد دنباله ها رو یک مرور داشته باشم_ثانیا منم از جواب خودم اطمینان ندارم سوالو دادم به خواهرم که مدرسه میره از دبیر بپرسه>هر چند که میدونم درست جواب نمیدن خخخخخ_واما استدلال من برای حل این سوال اعداد فرد میگویند ما در nهای بزرگتر مساوی 201 در شعاع همسایگی قرار میگیریم و اگر n ,199 یا 200 /جایی که اعداد زوج وارد همسایگی میشوند /باشد ما داخل همسایگی نیستیم در نتیجه n باید با 201 شروع شود که هم فرد ها باشند هم زوج ها

----------


## Al I

> اولن خیلی ممنون به خاطر سوالت دوست خوبم.چون من داشتم هندسه پایه ها رو میخوندم واین سوال باعث شد مبحث  حد دنباله ها رو یک مرور داشته باشم_ثانیا منم از جواب خودم اطمینان ندارم سوالو دادم به خواهرم که مدرسه میره از دبیر بپرسه>هر چند که میدونم درست جواب نمیدن خخخخخ_واما استدلال من برای حل این سوال اعداد فرد میگویند ما در nهای بزرگتر مساوی 201 در شعاع همسایگی قرار میگیریم و اگر  n ,199 یا 200 /جایی که اعداد زوج وارد همسایگی میشوند /باشد ما داخل همسایگی نیستیم  در نتیجه n  باید با 201 شروع شود که هم فرد ها باشند هم زوج ها
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> اولن خیلی ممنون به خاطر سوالت دوست خوبم.چون من داشتم هندسه پایه ها رو میخوندم واین سوال باعث شد مبحث حد دنباله ها رو یک مرور داشته باشم_ثانیا منم از جواب خودم اطمینان ندارم سوالو دادم به خواهرم که مدرسه میره از دبیر بپرسه>هر چند که میدونم درست جواب نمیدن خخخخخ_واما استدلال من برای حل این سوال اعداد فرد میگویند ما در nهای بزرگتر مساوی 201 در شعاع همسایگی قرار میگیریم و اگر n ,199 یا 200 /جایی که اعداد زوج وارد همسایگی میشوند /باشد ما داخل همسایگی نیستیم در نتیجه n باید با 201 شروع شود که هم فرد ها باشند هم زوج ها


سلام ،
خوشحالم که سوال باعث شده که رو مباحث قبلی یه رفرشی داشته باشی ،
اشکال شما اینجاست که فکر میکنید که وقتی میگیم 199 کوچکترین مقدار n هست ، یعنی اینکه ضابطه واسه n های زوج نقض شده ، در صورتیکه توجه نمی کنید که وقتی میگیم واسه n های بزگتر مساوی 200 ، یعنی اعداد زوجی که بعد از 200 اومدن ! یعنی اینکه این ضابطه به هیچ وجه اعداد فرد کوچتر از 200 رو رد نمیکنه ! 199 رو رد نمیکنه ، 197 رو رد نمیکنه چون این اعداد زوج نیستن که .. و چون مسئله گفته جملات دنباله به طور متوالی باشن ما عدد 199 که بعدش 200 میاد و هر دو در ضابطه قابل قبولن رو می پذیریم . امیدوارم فهمیده باشین ..
مسئله ی سوم رو تو پست اول داشته باشین .

----------


## hamed2357

سوال سوم:
همگرابه 4 می باشد.
وقتی بحث همگرایی میشه یعنی n به بی نهایت میل میکنه. (اینم تعریف دقیق بی نهایت)
بایستی بدانیم در nبی نهایت رفتار تابع چگونه است.اگر تابع هم بی نهایت شد و یا روی عدد خاصی فیکس نشد میگیم واگراست.
خب میریم سراغ مساله:
ابتدا به عبارت داخل سینوس نگاه میکنیم.عبارت داخل سینوس به صفر میل میکنه (در nبی نهایت)
با استفاده از هم ارزی سینوس میشه سینوس را پرت کرد (اگه داخلش به صفر میل کرد)
سپس وقتی با عبارت پشتش ضرب کنیم،3n ها حذف می شوند و عدد 4 باقی می ماند.
این جواب برای حالتی است که جز صحیح نباشد اگر اون براکت باشد جواب میشه 3
چون وقتی 3 ان عکس بشه و بره مخرج حاصل میشه 3.999999

----------


## Harmonica

من به اشتباه خودم پی بردم جواب درست  همون طور که گفتید گزینه 1 است اما دوستان یه سوال گذاشتم   برای کنکور تجربی سال62-63 و ب نظرم با ارزشه جوابشم گزینه 1 هست

----------


## Al I

> سوال سوم:
> همگرابه 4 می باشد.
> وقتی بحث همگرایی میشه یعنی n به بی نهایت میل میکنه. (اینم تعریف دقیق بی نهایت)
> بایستی بدانیم در nبی نهایت رفتار تابع چگونه است.اگر تابع هم بی نهایت شد و یا روی عدد خاصی فیکس نشد میگیم واگراست.
> خب میریم سراغ مساله:
> ابتدا به عبارت داخل سینوس نگاه میکنیم.عبارت داخل سینوس به صفر میل میکنه (در nبی نهایت)
> با استفاده از هم ارزی سینوس میشه سینوس را پرت کرد (اگه داخلش به صفر میل کرد)
> سپس وقتی با عبارت پشتش ضرب کنیم،3n ها حذف می شوند و عدد 4 باقی می ماند.


سلام آقا مهندس ، میگما به جزء صحیح تو سوال توجه کردین آیا؟؟  :Y (668):

----------


## Harmonica

سوال خیلی نازه

این سوالی که گذاشتم  هندسه پایه وتحلیلی قاطی داره جوابشم گزینه 2هست واسه کنکور سراسری تجربی سال64-65

----------


## ali493

> سوال سوم:
> همگرابه 4 می باشد.
> وقتی بحث همگرایی میشه یعنی n به بی نهایت میل میکنه. (اینم تعریف دقیق بی نهایت)
> بایستی بدانیم در nبی نهایت رفتار تابع چگونه است.اگر تابع هم بی نهایت شد و یا روی عدد خاصی فیکس نشد میگیم واگراست.
> خب میریم سراغ مساله:
> ابتدا به عبارت داخل سینوس نگاه میکنیم.عبارت داخل سینوس به صفر میل میکنه (در nبی نهایت)
> با استفاده از هم ارزی سینوس میشه سینوس را پرت کرد (اگه داخلش به صفر میل کرد)
> سپس وقتی با عبارت پشتش ضرب کنیم،3n ها حذف می شوند و عدد 4 باقی می ماند.





> سوال خیلی نازه
> 
> این سوالی که گذاشتم  هندسه پایه وتحلیلی قاطی داره جوابشم گزینه 2هست واسه کنکور سراسری تجربی سال64-65



هردو اشتباهه کافیه بزنید تو ماشین حساب می فهمید......
دنباله همگرا به 4 از پایینه و چون براکت داره پس همگرا به 3 میشه.........
گزینه3

----------


## Al I

سلام در توضیح جواب سوال سوم ،
ببینید ، اول میگیم چون سینوس وقتی n به بینهایت میل میکنه صفر میشه ،پس سینوس رو پرت میکنیم بیرون ، 3n ها حذف میشن و میمونه 4
الان باید ببینیم 4 راسته یا 4 چپ
به n یک میدیم و جوابی که بدست میاد از چهار کوچیکتره پس 4 چپ میشه و جواب نهایی ، 3 بدست میاد
سوال چهارمی رو تو پست اول داشته باشید .

----------


## Harmonica



----------


## hamed2357

> سلام آقا مهندس ، میگما به جزء صحیح تو سوال توجه کردین آیا؟؟


خب شما ذکر نکردید جز صحیح هست.جز صحیح در تمامی سوالات کنکور داخل پرانتز ذکر می شود.
وقتی ذکر نشود نباید درنظر بگیریم.اگر جز صحیح باشد خب مشخصه 3 میشه جواب
چون داخل جز صحیح میشه 3.99999
3n را عکس کرده و مخرج میبریم و...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> 


چرا باید همواره مثبت باشه داخل رادیکال؟ چون بحث همگرایی هست و همگرایی در بی نهایت مطرح میشه ،در بی نهایت مثبت باشه کافی هست!
وقتی a=1را قرار می دهی مفهمی که an همان -1 است و داخل fبره میشه 0 که مساله بدش میاد.پس آ نمیتونه 1 باشه (حذف گزینه 1و4)
یک تفاوتی بین گزینه ی 2و3 پیدا کرده و میدیم به صورت سوال.مثلا آ را 0 میدیم
وقتی آ را 1 میدادیم میشد -1 حالا که 0 بدیم باید کمتر از -1 بشه ولی یخورده سمت چپ -1 هست که اگه بدیم به اف جواب میشه -1 و اکی هست.
درحالی که در آ=2 یخورده بیشتر از -1 میشه و بدیم به اف حاصل میشه 0
جواب صحیح گزینه 3

----------


## amin278

*طبق هم ارزی وقتی داخل عبارت سینوس به صفر میل کنه سینوس تابع رو هم ارز با تاخود تابع در نظر میگیریم
ولی چون جزء صحیح داریم :
با توجه به بسط تیلور برای تابع سینوس :

در نتیجه:
با درنظر گرفتن نتیجه ی بالا:*

----------


## Harmonica

فقط یک سوال:اگر آ کوچکتر از یک باشه زیر رادیکال منفی میشه اخه؟!!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خب شما ذکر نکردید جز صحیح هست.جز صحیح در تمامی سوالات کنکور داخل پرانتز ذکر می شود.
> وقتی ذکر نشود نباید درنظر بگیریم.اگر جز صحیح باشد خب مشخصه 3 میشه جواب
> چون داخل جز صحیح میشه 3.99999
> 3n را عکس کرده و مخرج میبریم و...
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> چرا باید همواره مثبت باشه داخل رادیکال؟ چون بحث همگرایی هست و همگرایی در بی نهایت مطرح میشه ،در بی نهایت مثبت باشه کافی هست!
> ...


فقط یک سوال:اگر آ کوچکتر از یک باشه زیر رادیکال منفی میشه اخه؟!!!

----------


## amin278

*
با توجه با تابع  به ازای   حاصل تابع   میشه درنتیجه دنباله باید همگرا به  باشه:
درنتیجه وقتی n به به بینهایت میل میکنه:*

----------


## hamed2357

> فقط یک سوال:اگر آ کوچکتر از یک باشه زیر رادیکال منفی میشه اخه؟!!!
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> فقط یک سوال:اگر آ کوچکتر از یک باشه زیر رادیکال منفی میشه اخه؟!!!


تو بی نهایت آ هر عدی باشه عبارت مثبت هست.
 ان دو یعنی : یک میلیارد ضربدر یک میلیارد
دو ان یعنی : یک میلیارد ضربدر 2
ان دو منهای دو ان عدد مثبت بزرگی هست که آ هرچقدم منفی باشه نمیتونه زیر رادیکال را منفیش کنه.
حالا بی نهایت خیلی خیلی .......بزرگتر از یک میلیارد هست که این اختلاف وحشتناک بزرگ میشه!
چرا داریم دم از یک میلیارد و.. میزنیم؟؟

چون بحث همگرایی هست و همگرایی در بی نهایت مطرح میشه ،در بی نهایت مثبت باشه کافی هست!
قضیه ی دلتا و... چی میشه حالا؟
اگر آ کوچکتر از یک باشه( دلتا مثبت) زیر رادیکال همواره منفی نمیشه.
وقتی دلتا مثبت هست دو ریشه داره
بعدش تعیین علامت میکنی میشه بعضی جاها مثبت بعضی جاها منفی
که تو بی نهایت مثبت میشه داداش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Harmonica

دوستان اعتراف میکنم بعد از آشنایی با شما به دانسته هام اضافه شده واز اونجایی که اصلن دوست ندارم فقط مصرف کننده باشم دو تا تست از کنکور تجربی سال65-66 میگذارم هر کس دومی رو حل کرد یه اسفند  واسه خودش دود کنه!!

گزینه یک جوابه







گزینه 4 درسته

----------


## Al I

> خب شما ذکر نکردید جز صحیح هست.جز صحیح در تمامی سوالات کنکور داخل پرانتز ذکر می شود.
> وقتی ذکر نشود نباید درنظر بگیریم.اگر جز صحیح باشد خب مشخصه 3 میشه جواب
> چون داخل جز صحیح میشه 3.99999
> 3n را عکس کرده و مخرج میبریم و...
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> چرا باید همواره مثبت باشه داخل رادیکال؟ چون بحث همگرایی هست و همگرایی در بی نهایت مطرح میشه ،در بی نهایت مثبت باشه کافی هست!
> ...


سلام مهندس ،
جوابی که ارسال فرمودین رو خوندم ، راستش خودمم تو این مسئله اشکال داشتم چون جوابی که به این تست داده شده با جواب شما متفاوته ولی جواب شما منطقی بود ،
مهندس اگه میشه به جواب این تست یه نگا بنداز ببین قضیه چجوریاس 


مسئله بعدی رو تو پست اول داشته باشید .

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام مهندس ،
> جوابی که ارسال فرمودین رو خوندم ، راستش خودمم تو این مسئله اشکال داشتم چون جوابی که به این تست داده شده با جواب شما متفاوته ولی جواب شما منطقی بود ،
> مهندس اگه میشه به جواب این تست یه نگا بنداز ببین قضیه چجوریاس 
> 
> 
> مسئله بعدی رو تو پست اول داشته باشید .


سلام این گفته که حد در بی نهایت میشه -1
ولی خب -1 حدی هست و میخواد مشخص کنه از -1 بیشتر هست یا کمتر
بعدش مشتق میگیره و یسری شیرین کاری انجام میده  :Yahoo (1):  
بعدش وقتی مشتق مثبت باشه تابع صعودی میشه
تابع صعودی را تصور کن که همش داره میره به سمت بالا
وقتی یک همچین تابعی به -1 همگرا شد زیر خط  y=-1 میفته -میتونی تصور کنی؟
ولی اگه نزولی باشه بالای خط وای مساوی -1 میفته

----------


## Al I

> سلام این گفته که حد در بی نهایت میشه -1
> ولی خب -1 حدی هست و میخواد مشخص کنه از -1 بیشتر هست یا کمتر
> بعدش مشتق میگیره و یسری شیرین کاری انجام میده  
> بعدش وقتی مشتق مثبت باشه تابع صعودی میشه
> تابع صعودی را تصور کن که همش داره میره به سمت بالا
> وقتی یک همچین تابعی به -1 همگرا شد زیر خط  y=-1 میفته -میتونی تصور کنی؟
> ولی اگه نزولی باشه بالای خط وای مساوی -1 میفته


مهندس اینکه باید صعودی باشه درست نیس یعنی؟ آخه باید به منفی 1 از سمت چپ نزدیک بشه دیگه؟ ایراد کجاست؟؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

لطفا دوباره بخون.
وقتی آ کمتر از یک باشه عبارت مشتق مثبت دارد و صعودی هست
و وقتی صعودی هست زیر خط وای مساوی -1 میفته که این بدین معنی هست که از سمت چپ به -1 نزدیک میشه
مشکل داشتی زنگ بزن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

سوال بعدی مشخص هست چندین کسینوس در هم ضرب می شوند. ما میدانیم کسینوس عبارت کمتر از یکی هست. و ضرب چند عبارت کمتر از یک مقداری کمتر از یک خواهد شد.
 و همین باعث میشه گزینه 1 و 4 حذف بشوند.
گزینه ی 2 حدودا نیم هست و گزینه ی 3 حدودا 1 هست.
مشخصه کلی بی شمار کمتر از 1 ضرب بشوند در (پی سوم  که یکی رو بدجور از یک فاصله میده اونم کسینوس پی دوازدهم)نزدیک 1 نمیشن

----------


## Al I

> لطفا دوباره بخون.
> وقتی آ کمتر از یک باشه عبارت مشتق مثبت دارد و صعودی هست
> و وقتی صعودی هست زیر خط وای مساوی -1 میفته که این بدین معنی هست که از سمت چپ به -1 نزدیک میشه
> مشکل داشتی زنگ بزن
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> سوال بعدی مشخص هست چندین کسینوس در هم ضرب می شوند. ما میدانیم کسینوس عبارت کمتر از یکی هست. و ضرب چند عبارت کمتر از یک مقداری کمتر از یک خواهد شد.
>  و همین باعث میشه گزینه 1 و 4 حذف بشوند.
> ...


مهندس کاملا متوجه منظور شما شدم ، فقط داشتم فکر میکردم تحلیلی که تو اون تست آورده شده ایرادش کجاست ! 
در مورد تحلیل تست آخری هم اگه جوابارو خیلی نزدیک بهم دادن اونوخ چطوری حل میشه؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس کاملا متوجه منظور شما شدم ، فقط داشتم فکر میکردم تحلیلی که تو اون تست آورده شده ایرادش کجاست ! 
> در مورد تحلیل تست آخری هم اگه جوابارو خیلی نزدیک بهم دادن اونوخ چطوری حل میشه؟؟


به بنر بنفش همین جا توجه کن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amin278

*سوال پنجم:

که انصافا سوال جالبیه*

*
با توجه به راهنمایی صورت سوال**
**با توجه به اینکه n به بینهایت میل میکنه و جمله ی عمومی دنباله به صورت:*


 
*درنتیجه گزینه ی سه صحیح است.*

----------


## Al I

> به بنر بنفش همین جا توجه کن


مهندس پس چی شد بنرت ؟؟؟
جواب ما چی شد مهندس؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *سوال پنجم:
> 
> که انصافا سوال جالبیه*
> 
> *
> با توجه به راهنمایی صورت سوال**
> **با توجه به اینکه n به بینهایت میل میکنه و جمله ی عمومی دنباله به صورت:*
> 
> 
> ...


تو این تست با استفاده از فرض مسئله میاد به یه جمله ی عمومی میرسه و یه حد میگیره و کار تموم !
تست قشنگی بود ، اگه یه شش هفت تا از این نوع تست پیدا کنی بزنی دیگه خدای دنباله ها میشی ...

----------


## Al I

سلام ،
مسئله ی بعدی رو تو پست اول داشته باشید

----------


## Harmonica

دوستان میگم از دنباله بکشیم بیرون سال تموم شدا!!!

----------


## Alireza._.A

برای حل توابع معکوس مثلثات روشی می شناسید ؟



این سوال کنکور امسال هست  گفته حاصل را بیابید ؟
گزینه ها : 
1)

2)

3)


4)

----------


## Harmonica

> برای حل توابع معکوس مثلثات روشی می شناسید ؟
> 
> 
> 
> این سوال کنکور امسال هست  گفته حاصل را بیابید ؟
> گزینه ها : 
> 1)
> 
> 2)
> ...



روش نمی خاد  یه فرومول cos3aحفظ باشی تمومه  سینوس معکوس رو بگذار مساوی aبعد سینوس رو ببر اون طرف .....تمام

----------


## amin278

سوال ششم:
n متعلق به اعداد طبیعیست
دوحالت داریم:
n=فرد

n=زوج:

----------


## amin278

> برای حل توابع معکوس مثلثات روشی می شناسید ؟
> 
> 
> 
> این سوال کنکور امسال هست  گفته حاصل را بیابید ؟
> گزینه ها : 
> 1)
> 
> 2)
> ...


روش خاصی ندارن تنها باید رو روابط مسلط باشی

----------


## hadi r

ميشه جواب اين سوالو بدين فقط اگه زحمت نيست به صفحه شخصی بفرستيد جوابو؟به ازای كدام مقادير a منحنی به معادله y=ax2_(a+2)x از ناحيه دوم محور های مختصات نگذرد؟1) a كوچكتر مساوی 2       2) a بزرگتر از منفی 2      3) a بزرگتر از صفر      4) منفی 2 كوچكتر مساوی a و a كوچكتر از صفرجواب لطفا با توضيح كامل بديد ممنون

----------


## Mr.Dr

یه سوال از ریاضی 2 (تابع)
*شاید از نظرتون خیلی ساده باشه ولی خب سوال عیب نداره!
تابع یک به یک چیه؟
وارون چه تابعی یک به یک هست؟
وارون هر تابعی یک به یک هست؟

----------


## eskalis

*برای اینکه از ناحیه دوم عبور نکنه ببین چی توی ناحیه دو هس که اگه اونا باشه باعث میشه از ناحیه 2 عبور کنه!!!! توی ناحیه 2 ما x هامون منفی هست . y هامون مثبت است ..این دوتا شرط رو بررسی کن جوابتو بگیر...

اگه ناظری مو مدیریت حذف نمیکرد برات حلش میکردم :yahoo (4):*


جواب برای اون خانم که سوال کردن بود
- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> یه سوال از ریاضی 2 (تابع)
> *شاید از نظرتون خیلی ساده باشه ولی خب سوال عیب نداره!
> تابع یک به یک چیه؟
> وارون چه تابعی یک به یک هست؟
> وارون هر تابعی یک به یک هست؟


تابعی که اگه یک خط موازی محور x رسم کنی نباید y ها رو در دونقطه قط کنه!!!!!!
وارون چه تابعی یک به یک وارون تابعی که اگه خطی موازی محور  y ها رسم کنی نباید تابع رو در دو نقطه  قط کنه !!1
سوال بعدی تم که :yahoo (4): چی پرسید

----------


## Al I

> یه سوال از ریاضی 2 (تابع)
> *شاید از نظرتون خیلی ساده باشه ولی خب سوال عیب نداره!
> تابع یک به یک چیه؟ توضیح دادن
> وارون چه تابعی یک به یک هست؟ وارون هر تابع یک به یک ، یک به یک هست 
> وارون هر تابعی یک به یک هست؟ نه خیر ، باید خود تابع یک به یک باشه


 جواب دادم ، شکل زیرم ببین :



- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> WOow  کی میره این همه راه رو..... خیلی راحتر هم حل میشه جیگر


تشریحی گفتم بفهمه والا با عددگذاری راحت تر حل میشه ، عدد میزاریم شرط مسئله رو چک می کنیم

----------


## eskalis

> جواب دادم ، شکل زیرم ببین :
> فایل پیوست 17354
> فایل پیوست 17356


WOow  کی میره این همه راه رو..... خیلی راحتر هم حل میشه جیگر :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Harmonica

دوستان به تشابه این دوتا تست تجربی دهه شستی  با سوال اول کنکور ریاضی امسال دقت کنید

----------


## Al I

> ميشه جواب اين سوالو بدين فقط اگه زحمت نيست به صفحه شخصی بفرستيد جوابو؟به ازای كدام مقادير a منحنی به معادله y=ax2_(a+2)x از ناحيه دوم محور های مختصات نگذرد؟1) a كوچكتر مساوی 2       2) a بزرگتر از منفی 2      3) a بزرگتر از صفر      4) منفی 2 كوچكتر مساوی a و a كوچكتر از صفرجواب لطفا با توضيح كامل بديد ممنون


عجب سوال خری بود !! بابا سوال طرح می کنین چک کنین که جواب تو گزینه ها باشه حتما !! دو ساعته میگم خدایا خداوندا کجا اشتباه کردم ! این تست جواب صحیح نداره ، دقت کنین :


اگه متوجه نشدی بگو

----------


## Al I

سلام ،
سوال بعدی در مبحث حده ،
سوال متوسطیه ولی چند مطلب رو با هم داره که یه مرور خوبی میتونین داشته باشین 
تو پست اول داشته باشید

----------


## Harmonica



----------


## amin278

*
حد چپ و راستو در نقاط مرزی بررسی میکنیم
1) حد تابع رو در چپ و راست 0 بررسی میکنیم که با توجه به ضابطه معلومه که حد موجود و برابر -1 هست
2)حد تابع رو در چپ و راست1 بررسی میکنیم که با توجه به ضابطه معلومه که حد موجود و برابر -1 هست
3)2)حد تابع رو در چپ و راست -1 بررسی میکنیم که با توجه به ضابطه معلومه که حد موجود و برابر   هست
4)حد رو در چپ و راست عدد 2 بررسی میکنیم**



**مقدار تابع در همسایگی چپ و راست عدد 2 نابرابر بوده و درنتیجه حد در همسایگی چپ و راست این نقطه موجود نیست.*

----------


## Al I

> 


سلام برادر ،
فایل پیوستی خرابه فک کنم مشکل از خود سایت باشه دوباره آپش کن

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام برادر ،
> فایل پیوستی خرابه فک کنم مشکل از خود سایت باشه دوباره آپش کن

----------


## Al I

> 


راستی ، 
گفته بودی از مباحث دیگه هم تست بزارم ،
نگران نباش سعی من اینه که بتونیم با همدیگه کل مطالب رو مرور کنیم

----------


## Harmonica

> راستی ، گفته بودی از مباحث دیگه هم تست بزارم ،نگران نباش سعی من اینه که بتونیم با همدیگه کل مطالب رو مرور کنیم


آره قربون دستت اگه تونستی از همه مباحث تست بگذار یه روز تحلیلی یه روز گسسته یه روز هندسه یه روز انتگرال میدونی چرا چون اون موقع مجبوریم دوره داشته باشیم وگرنه 10 روز دنباله 10روز بعدی مشتق فایده نداره البته به نظر من انشالا تا آخر سال مباحثوجمع کنیم بره پی کارش یه نفس راحت بکشیم

----------


## Al I

سلام سلام صد تا سلام ،
سوال بعدی از مبحث مثلثاته ،
سوال متوسطیه ولی یه سری فرمول ها باعث میشه مرور بشه 
زود از پا درش بیارین که داره خودنمایی میکنه :yahoo (94):

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام سلام صد تا سلام ،
> سوال بعدی از مبحث مثلثاته ،
> سوال متوسطیه ولی یه سری فرمول ها باعث میشه مرور بشه 
> زود از پا درش بیارین که داره خودنمایی میکنه :yahoo (94):

----------


## Al I

> آره قربون دستت اگه تونستی از همه مباحث تست بگذار یه روز تحلیلی یه روز گسسته یه روز هندسه یه روز انتگرال میدونی چرا چون اون موقع مجبوریم دوره داشته باشیم وگرنه 10 روز دنباله 10روز بعدی مشتق فایده نداره البته به نظر من انشالا تا آخر سال مباحثوجمع کنیم بره پی کارش یه نفس راحت بکشیم


سلام ،
فقط یه کاری کن که انرژی کافی واسه بعد از عید داشته باشی چون سه ماه پایانی *واقعا* تاثیرگذاره ..
پس ببین اگه به صلاحت نیست که زود تموم کنی ، تموم نکن ، ضررشو میبینی

----------


## Harmonica

انرژی رو که خدا میرسونه .خخخخخخخخخخدوستان به نظر من تا  عید  تا هر مبحثی / در هر حدی که خوندی بایستی ول کنی دوماه بعد عید فقط تست سراسری کار کنی نظر شما چیه؟؟؟

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود بر شما ها ،
امروز چون *عشقم کشید*  :Yahoo (20): دو تا سوال گذاشتم ، سوال نهم و دهم تو پست اول داشته باشید ،
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام و درود بر شما ها ،
> امروز چون *عشقم کشید* دو تا سوال گذاشتم ، سوال نهم و دهم تو پست اول داشته باشید ،
> موفق باشین







سلام اتفاقن کار خوبی کردی اصلا سه تا سوال بذار خخخخخخخ شوخی کردما جدی نگیری

----------


## Al I

> سلام اتفاقن کار خوبی کردی اصلا سه تا سوال بذار خخخخخخخ شوخی کردما جدی نگیری


نکته سوال اولی تو مشتق گرفتن بود که خوشبختانه مسئله رو تا آخرش رفتی ، چون تا مرحله قبل مشتق هم جواب مشخص میشد ، 
​درود بر شما

----------


## Al I

سلام بر ذهن های زیبا ،
سوال یازدهم از هندسه ی تحلیلی هست از مبحث دایره ،
بگیرینش که میخواد فرار کنه  :Yahoo (20):  
الان این شکلی شدین؟  :Yahoo (99):  ​

----------


## Harmonica

از دوستان خواهش میکنم در صورتی که برای حل سوال ها راه حل میانبر  یا بهتر سراغ دارید بیایید به اشتراک بگذارید تا ماهم یاد بگیریم ..

----------


## Al I

> از دوستان خواهش میکنم در صورتی که برای حل سوال ها راه حل میانبر  یا بهتر سراغ دارید بیایید به اشتراک بگذارید تا ماهم یاد بگیریم ..



فکر نکنم راه حل سریعتری باشه ، فقط همین راه حل رو سریعتر و قسمت اولش رو میشه ذهنی حساب کرد .. یعنی با تسلط میشه زیر بیست ثانیه منهدمش کرد ..

----------


## Al I

سلام ،
سوال دوازدهم از مبحث حد هست 
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

سلام دوستان خسته نباشد





راستی سوال های که اول میگذاشتی جو ندار تر بودن سعی کن  همون مدلی کار کنی با تشکر فراوان

----------


## Al I

سلام ،
سوال سیزدهم مجددا از مبحث حد هست 
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica



----------


## Al I

سلام ،
سوال چهاردهم از مبحث بسط هستش ،
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

داداش بازم از این بسطا داشتی بیار بزنیم حالشو ببریم بریم فضا.....خخخخخخ

----------


## Al I

> داداش بازم از این بسطا داشتی بیار بزنیم حالشو ببریم بریم فضا.....خخخخخخ


سلام ،
چشم برادر 
فقط میترسم از زمین خیلی دور بشیم جاذبه دیگه اثر نزاره رومون :yahoo (4):

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام ،
> چشم برادر 
> فقط میترسم از زمین خیلی دور بشیم جاذبه دیگه اثر نزاره رومون :yahoo (4):




خوشم  میاد گیراییت قویه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yahoo (4):

هر از گاهی یه گوشه چشمی هم به کتاب گسسته بنداز یه تست گرافی چیزی ...
قبانت باتشکر

----------


## Al I

درود بر شما ها ،
سوال پانزدهم از درس گسسته مبحث گراف هست 
سوال خوبیه از دستش ندین  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Harmonica

پاسخ سوال پانزدهم:




یه سوال خوب از گزینه 2



جواب گزینه یک هستش اگر دو راس مجاور ستاره رو به هم وصل کنید این اتفاق میفته

----------


## Al I

> پاسخ سوال پانزدهم:
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 17702
> 
> یه سوال خوب از گزینه 2
> 
> فایل پیوست 17703
> 
> جواب گزینه یک هستش اگر دو راس مجاور ستاره رو به هم وصل کنید این اتفاق میفته


سلام ،
بحث همیلتنی مطرح شد دلم نیومد این مطلب رو نزارم !

مسئله فروشنده دوره‌گرد برای دانشمندانی که روی مسائل NP کار می‌کنند، بسیار آشناست. صورت این مساله به این گونه‌است که فرض کنید فروشنده دوره گردی داریم که می‌خواهد برای فروش کالاهای خود، به چند شهر سفر کند. فرض کنید بین این چند شهر راه‌های مختلفی با طول مسیرهای مختلفی وجود دارد. حال این فروشنده دوره گرد از چه راه‌هایی برود تا همه شهرها را یکبار بپیماید، و در کوتاه‌ترین مسیر حرکت کرده و در کمترین زمان به شهر اولی که از آن شروع کرده بود برسد. این مساله ابتدا به صورت ریاضی مدل می‌شود و تبدیل به مساله مدار همیلتونی در علم ریاضی و نظریه گراف‌ها می‌شود و سپس برای حل آماده می‌گردد. بسیاری از دانشمندان برای حل مسائل NP بیشتر روی مساله فروشنده دوره گرد کار می‌کنند.
تعیین شرط یا شروط لازم و کافی برای وجود داشتن مسیر یا دور همیلتونی در یک گراف هنوز به عنوان یک مساله لاینحل باقی‌مانده‌است، ولی شروط لازم خوبی وجود دارند که به صورت قضیه مطرح شده‌اند. همچنین الگوریتمی احتمالی که توسط آقای ویلف(۱۹۹۴) شرح داده شده‌است، می‌تواند برای یافتن مسیر و مدار همیلتنی مفید باشد. 


منبع : ویکیپدیا

----------


## hamed2357

کدام یک از موارد زیر صحیح می باشد:

1) اگر تابعی یک به یک باشد، یکنوا می باشد.
2) اگر تابعی صعودی باشد، وارون آن نزولی می باشد.
3)تابعی یک به یک است که هر خط موازی با محور ایکس ها تابع را در یک نقطه قطع کند.
4) هیچکدام
"تالیف مهندس حامد دلیجه"

----------


## Al I

> کدام یک از موارد زیر صحیح می باشد:
> 
> 1) اگر تابعی یک به یک باشد، یکنوا می باشد.
> 2) اگر تابعی صعودی باشد، وارون آن نزولی می باشد.
> 3)تابعی یک به یک است که هر خط موازی با محور ایکس ها تابع را در یک نقطه قطع کند.
> 4) هیچکدام
> "تالیف مهندس حامد دلیجه"



سلام مهندس ،
هیچکدام درسته دیگه؟؟ نه؟؟:yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام مهندس ،
> هیچکدام درسته دیگه؟؟ نه؟؟:yahoo (4):


باید منطق رد گردن سه گزینه ی دیگر را بگین  :Yahoo (1): 
خوبی؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

----------


## Al I

> باید منطق رد گردن سه گزینه ی دیگر را بگین 
> خوبی؟



مهندس گزینه اول که برعکسش درسته و خودش همیشه درست نیست
گزینه دوم  اینطوری نقض میشه 

گزینه سوم که درسته مال شما 
هیچکدام هم مال من :yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس گزینه اول که برعکسش درسته و خودش همیشه درست نیست
> گزینه دوم  اینطوری نقض میشه 
> 
> گزینه سوم که درسته مال شما 
> هیچکدام هم مال من :yahoo (4):

----------


## Al I

> 


مهندس اول اینطوری فک کردم که گزینه سه هم غلطه ولی چه تضمینی وجود داره که اونی که تست رو میخونه استرس و فشار رو رو کلمه "یک" نگذاره ؟؟:yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس اول اینطوری فک کردم که گزینه سه هم غلطه ولی چه تضمینی وجود داره که اونی که تست رو میخونه استرس و فشار رو رو کلمه "یک" نگذاره ؟؟:yahoo (4):


الان گزینه ی 3 هم غلط هست دیگه-چون حتما لازم نیز در یک نقطه قطع کنه-ممکنه قطع نکنه!
افتان خیزان و.... دروسی حال به هم زن مثل زبان فراسی را به درس مقدس ریاضی وارد نکن لطفا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Harmonica

> باید منطق رد گردن سه گزینه ی دیگر را بگین 
> خوبی؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -


گراف گراف کامل است گزینه 2

----------


## Al I

سلام دوستان 
سوال شانزدهم از مبحث پیوستگی هست ..
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام دوستان 
> سوال شانزدهم از مبحث پیوستگی هست ..
> موفق باشین



سلام و خسته نباشید مخصوص به دوست خستگی ناپذیر خودم با این سوالای گلچینت خیلی حال میکنم....!!!

----------


## Al I

> سلام و خسته نباشید مخصوص به دوست خستگی ناپذیر خودم با این سوالای گلچینت خیلی حال میکنم....!!!


سلام ،
و متشکرم از خود شما که همیشه پاسخگوی سوالات هستین !
همه چی کنار اون کاغذ باطله های بانکیتو میگن  :Yahoo (20):  
خدایا چی میشد از اون رقم ها ما هم داشتیم  :Yahoo (20): اونوقت کنکور نمیدادم برگزارش میکردم :yahoo (94):

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام ،
> و متشکرم از خود شما که همیشه پاسخگوی سوالات هستین !
> همه چی کنار اون کاغذ باطله های بانکیتو میگن  
> خدایا چی میشد از اون رقم ها ما هم داشتیم اونوقت کنکور نمیدادم برگزارش میکردم :yahoo (94):



قربونت داداش

والا به خدا به من فقط کاغذ  باطله میرسه منو وارد بازی های پیچیده نکن...!!!کی من؟؟؟ اختلاص؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Al I

ضمن سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان ،
سوال هفدهم از هندسه تحلیلی فصل سوم کتاب هست 
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

> ضمن سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان ،
> سوال هفدهم از هندسه تحلیلی فصل سوم کتاب هست 
> موفق باشین





فک کنم نزدیک کنکور شد دیگه نیازی به خلاصه خانی و...
دوستان بیان تست های این تایپک رو مرور کنن ریاضی رو 80 زدن :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Al I

درود درود و باز هم درود خدمت کلیه دوستان عزیز ،
سوال هجدهم از مبحث تابع هست 
چقد این سوال عاشق شما هست ..  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Harmonica

سوال هجدهم

----------


## Al I

هزاران درود خدمت عزیزان الالخصوص دوست گرانقدر خودم اوین خان  :Yahoo (83): 

مسئله نوزدهم از هندسه تحلیلی هست مبحث دایره 
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

> هزاران درود خدمت عزیزان الالخصوص دوست گرانقدر خودم اوین خان 
> 
> مسئله نوزدهم از هندسه تحلیلی هست مبحث دایره 
> موفق باشین


سلام داداش خسته نباشی/الرین یر آلماسین


من نمیدونم والا این چه وضعشه تو این سالا مد شده سوال تشریحی میدن چهار تا گزینه هم میزارن میگن سوال تستی 
این سوالا کجاش تستی مخصوصا سوالات شیمی و ریاضیات کنکور 93 اقا گزینه هار و ور دارین یهو بگین آزمون تشریحیه دیگه.....به جای اینکه دانشگاه دولتی بسازن ظرفیتو ببرن بالا سال به سال کنکور و سخت میکنن زمان همون زمان لا اقل وقتشو زیاد کنید....شرمنده دوستان اعصابم  خرابه پر حرفی کردم

----------


## Al I

> سلام داداش خسته نباشی/الرین یر آلماسین
> 
> 
> من نمیدونم والا این چه وضعشه تو این سالا مد شده سوال تشریحی میدن چهار تا گزینه هم میزارن میگن سوال تستی 
> این سوالا کجاش تستی مخصوصا سوالات شیمی و ریاضیات کنکور 93 اقا گزینه هار و ور دارین یهو بگین آزمون تشریحیه دیگه.....به جای اینکه دانشگاه دولتی بسازن ظرفیتو ببرن بالا سال به سال کنکور و سخت میکنن زمان همون زمان لا اقل وقتشو زیاد کنید....شرمنده دوستان اعصابم  خرابه پر حرفی کردم


سلام ،هر چی فکر کردم معنی این حرفتو " الرین یر آلماسین " ندونستم ! شاید منظورت " الرین آریماسین " بود :yahoo (94):
داداش کاریش نمیشه کرد ، کاری که باید بکنی اینه که تو کنکور اینجور سوالارو نگه داری آخر حل کنی تا خدای ناکرده وقت کم نیاد

----------


## Harmonica

[QUOTE=Al I;333379]سلام ،هر چی فکر کردم معنی این حرفتو " الرین یر آلماسین " ندونستم ! شاید منظورت " الرین آریماسین " بود 
سلام 
منظورم همون طوری که شما گفتی" الرین آریماسین "بود منتهی من یه رفیق تبریزی داشتم به جای آیرماسین میگفتیم یر آلماسین /همون طور که میدونی یر آلما میشه سیب زمینی/ این شده بود واسه ما تیکه کلام نمیدون چرا شما منو یا اون میندازی....

----------


## Al I

درودی دوباره خدمت دوستان ، امیدوارم که روزها ی خوشی داشته باشین و احوالتون بیست باشه 
سوال بیستم از مبحث حد هست و یک سوال یک و نیم متوسط هست 
بزنین حالشو ببرین  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Harmonica

خسته نباشین دوستان

----------


## Al I

> خسته نباشین دوستان


داداش متشکرم از جواب ،
یه جواب هم من میزارم ببین کدومشون راحت تره  :Yahoo (100): 



یه 3 ایکس کم میکنیم و سه ایکس اضافه میکنیم فقط تو پاسخ ایکس ها افتادن به بزرگی خودتون ببخشین

----------


## Harmonica

> داداش متشکرم از جواب ،
> یه جواب هم من میزارم ببین کدومشون راحت تره 
> 
> 
> 
> یه 3 ایکس کم میکنیم و سه ایکس اضافه میکنیم فقط تو پاسخ ایکس ها افتادن به بزرگی خودتون ببخشین


این سوال دست کاری کردن کار شما جوان هاست مغر ما که دیگه اینقد کشش ندره.....خخخخخخ

این حرکت شما منو یاد  رسم خط اضافه تو هندسه انداخت

مرسی داداش

----------


## Al I

سلام دوستان ،
سوال بیست و یکم از درس گسسته هست 
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام دوستان ،
> سوال بیست و یکم از درس گسسته هست 
> موفق باشین





خسته نباشید دوستان

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود بر عزیزان ،
یلداتونم مبارک باشه ایشالا همیشه خندون باشین مث من  :Yahoo (40):   :Yahoo (20): 
امروز چون روز خاصیه دو تا سوال گذاشتم از هندسه تحلیلی هستن ، از آزمونای قلمچی همین سال 
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

خسته نباشید دوستان/امیدورام  کیه اوقات خوبی گذرونده باشید
یلدا تون مبارک بوده باشه



کی میشه برف بیاد؟؟؟؟

----------


## Al I

> خسته نباشید دوستان/امیدورام  کیه اوقات خوبی گذرونده باشید
> یلدا تون مبارک بوده باشه
> 
> 
> 
> کی میشه برف بیاد؟؟؟؟


سلام ،
اوین خان خیلی ممنون از جوابت 
میگم جواب سمت راستی ، با روش توان رساندن مسئله رو حل کردی ،
بعنوان روش دیگه ، از طریق فرمول های اندازه آ بعلاوه ب و آ منهای ب هم حلش کن

----------


## Al I

سلام دوستان ،
سوال بیست و چهارم از مبحث حد هست 
سوال نسبتا دشواری هست ،
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

چه سوالی بود این سوال /اعتراف میکنم تا به حال واسه حل یه سوال حد اینقدر سلول خاکستری نسوزونده بودم

ولی خدا وکیلی با حل این سوال به خودم امیدوار شدم
آخه خیلی قشنگ حلش کردم /پدر سوخته هوپیتال مو پیتال حالیش نمیشد..{بسه دیگه زیادی از خودم تعریف کردم خخخخ}




خسته نباشید دوستان مخصوصن دوست خودم آقای al i

----------


## Al I

> چه سوالی بود این سوال /اعتراف میکنم تا به حال واسه حل یه سوال حد اینقدر سلول خاکستری نسوزونده بودم
> 
> ولی خدا وکیلی با حل این سوال به خودم امیدوار شدم
> آخه خیلی قشنگ حلش کردم /پدر سوخته هوپیتال مو پیتال حالیش نمیشد..{بسه دیگه زیادی از خودم تعریف کردم خخخخ}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خسته نباشید دوستان مخصوصن دوست خودم آقای al i


سلام ،
بابا خلاقیتت کشت ما رو برادر  :Yahoo (20): 
اونجاییکه ایکس رو فرض کردی چهار صدم ، تانژانت و سینوس ایکس رو چطوری بدست آوردی؟؟

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام ،
> بابا خلاقیتت کشت ما رو برادر 
> اونجاییکه ایکس رو فرض کردی چهار صدم ، تانژانت و سینوس ایکس رو چطوری بدست آوردی؟؟


نشد دیگه من با ایکس کاری نداشتم مقدار سینوس و تا نژانت رو فرضی نوشتم 

دیگه اونقدم تعطیل نیستم...خخخ

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> نشد دیگه من با ایکس کاری نداشتم مقدار سینوس و تا نژانت رو فرضی نوشتم 
> 
> دیگه اونقدم تعطیل نیستم...خخخ


اگه میخای ایراد بگیری که جوابت و ایکس ها دقیق نیست که درست هم میگی میشه یه جور دیگه هم جواب رو تحلیل کرد که
که بگی چون حاصل کسر منفی شده گزینه های مثبت رده و چون مخرج کسر حاصل از صورت بزرگتره گزینه ای رو انتخاب میکنیم که همین اتفاق درش افتاده و/ صورت ومخرج کسر یکی نشده که حاصل یک بشه

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود خدمت دوستان ، 
سوال بیست و پنجم از مبحث تصاعد هست 
موفق باشین

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> نشد دیگه من با ایکس کاری نداشتم مقدار سینوس و تا نژانت رو فرضی نوشتم 
> 
> دیگه اونقدم تعطیل نیستم...خخخ
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> اگه میخای ایراد بگیری که جوابت و ایکس ها دقیق نیست که درست هم میگی میشه یه جور دیگه هم جواب رو تحلیل کرد که
> که بگی چون حاصل کسر منفی شده گزینه های مثبت رده و چون مخرج کسر حاصل از صورت بزرگتره گزینه ای رو انتخاب میکنیم که همین اتفاق درش افتاده و/ صورت ومخرج کسر یکی نشده که حاصل یک بشه


سلام ،
تحلیلت قشنگ بود قبول دارم ، ولی این راه رو همیشه نمیشه بکار برد ، که مثلا اگه گزینه هایی مثل منفی چهار پنجم یا منفی دو سوم بود این نوع تحلیل رو نمیشد بکار برد ،
ولی تو اینکه فکرت خوب کار میکنه هیچ شکی نیست  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Harmonica

پاسخ سوال 25
از تصاعد
واقعن سوال خوب و جدیدی بودمرسی 



خسته نباشید دوستان

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود خدمت دوستان ،
سوال بیست و ششم از مبحث پیوستگی هست . فقط درجه ایکس اول ، 3 و درجه ایکس دوم 2 هست که تو تصویر نیفتاده 
موفق باشین

----------


## Keiv4n

من یه پیشنهاد بدم؟ جوابهای سوالات هم اگه توی پست اول بذارین عالی میشه.

----------


## Al I

> من یه پیشنهاد بدم؟ جوابهای سوالات هم اگه توی پست اول بذارین عالی میشه.


سلام ،
اولا ممنون از پیشنهادت ،
جواب سوالات رو بزارم پست اول ، خیلی شلوغ میشه ، جواب سوالات تو همین تاپیک هستن !
مسئله ها رو حل کن جواباشونو همینجا پست کن تا جاییکه علممون قد بده کمکت میکنیم مطمئن باش :yahoo (3):

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام و درود خدمت دوستان ،
> سوال بیست و ششم از مبحث پیوستگی هست . فقط درجه ایکس اول ، 3 و درجه ایکس دوم 2 هست که تو تصویر نیفتاده 
> موفق باشین




خسته نباشید دوستان اگه اشتباه نکنم این سوال از تعمیم قضیه مقدار میانی /بولتزانو /گرفته شده
راستی دوستان میخاستم بدونم قضیه مقدار میانگین حذف شده از کتاب جدید یا من نمیتونم پیداش کنم؟

----------


## G3N3R4L

> دوستان میخاستم بدونم قضیه مقدار میانگین حذف شده از کتاب جدید یا من نمیتونم پیداش کنم؟


نه حذف نشده ما که قضیه بولتزانو رو خوندیم

در ضمن عاغا این سوالا رو چطور حل میکنید من یکیشم نتونستم حل کنم!!! پایتون خیلی قویه یا خیلی تست میزنید؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> آخه خیلی قشنگ حلش کردم /پدر سوخته هوپیتال مو پیتال حالیش نمیشد.
> al i



والا منم هر چی دستم بیاد هوپ میکنم ولی این اوجوبه ای بود
 در ضمن به نظرتون هم ارزی هم حفظ کنم یا هوپیتال کافیه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Harmonica

> نه حذف نشده ما که قضیه بولتزانو رو خوندیم
> 
> در ضمن عاغا این سوالا رو چطور حل میکنید من یکیشم نتونستم حل کنم!!! پایتون خیلی قویه یا خیلی تست میزنید؟؟؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


والا پایه ام خوبه بد نیست سلام میرسونه ولی تست زیاد کار میکنم

والا واقعیت من هم ارزی تو مخم نمیمونه بعدشم اکثر سوالات کنکور سراسری با هوپ حل میشه هم ارزی بیشتر به درد آزاد میخوره

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود ،
سوال بیست و هفتم از هندسه تحلیلی از فصل سوم کتاب هست ؛
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام و درود ،
> سوال بیست و هفتم از هندسه تحلیلی از فصل سوم کتاب هست ؛
> موفق باشین


خسته نباشید دوستان راه حل تشریحی رو که همه بلدید و در کتاب درسی هم موجوده منتها این مدل سوالات به خاطر حجم محاسبات و درگیری بالا ره حل ساده تر هم دراند که بهتره از اون استفاده کنیم



راستی دوستان دیروز بد ترین روز زندگیم بود امیدوارم که هیچ وقت ناراحت نباشید

----------


## Afsane-IN

> سلام و درود ،
> سوال بیست و هفتم از هندسه تحلیلی از فصل سوم کتاب هست ؛
> موفق باشین


چرا من جوابی ک در میارم تو گزینه ها نیس!؟
اشتباهم کجاس؟؟

----------


## Harmonica

> چرا من جوابی ک در میارم تو گزینه ها نیس!؟
> اشتباهم کجاس؟؟


انقد حول کردی جوابو نوشتنی محاسبات رو ناقص انجام دادی چهاری که بردی اونور بایستی ضرب در  /یکه موجود x-1 بشه بیاد اینور از 9 کمشه 9 بشه 5

وگر نه علم حل سوال رو داشتید

----------


## Afsane-IN

> انقد حول کردی جوابو نوشتنی محاسبات رو ناقص انجام دادی چهاری که بردی اونور بایستی ضرب در  /یکه موجود x-1 بشه بیاد اینور از 9 کمشه 9 بشه 5
> 
> وگر نه علم حل سوال رو داشتید


نه اتفاقا اصن هول نکردم
اول تو کاغذ واس خودم حل کردم
اما اصن حواسم نبود ک عددی ک تو x-1 به توان دو هست رو حساب نکردم 
مرسییییی

----------


## Al I

سلام و ظهر بخیر خدمت دوستان ،
سوال بیست و هشتم از درس گسسته هست ، فصل نظریه اعداد ،
موفق باشین

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> راستی دوستان دیروز بد ترین روز زندگیم بود امیدوارم که هیچ وقت ناراحت نباشید


سلام اوین خان ،
اصلا یادم نبود ازت بپرسم اون اتفاق بد چی بوده ؟؟

----------


## Afsane-IN

سوال 28
گزینه 3 میشه؟؟

----------


## Harmonica

> سوال 28
> گزینه 3 میشه؟؟


درسته اما چرا باخودت کشتی میگیری ....

----------


## Afsane-IN

> درسته اما چرا باخودت کشتی میگیری ....


اثبات ریاضیشو قبول دارما ( همبن راه حل منه) اما مفهومشو درک نمیکنم؟
چرا از اول این کارو کردی؟

----------


## Harmonica

> اثبات ریاضیشو قبول دارما ( همبن راه حل منه) اما مفهومشو درک نمیکنم؟
> چرا از اول این کارو کردی؟




- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -


سلام اوین خان ،
اصلا یادم نبود ازت بپرسم اون اتفاق بد چی بوده ؟؟ 
[/QUOTE]

خیر سرم مرور شیمی سه رو تموم کردم گفتم برم بیرون یه هوایی به کلم بخوره ساعت 10 شب بود


تو پارک سه نفر ***** خورده بودن چپ چپ نگاشون کردم دعوا شد تا میخوردم زدنم
سه روزه بدن درد دارم اینم بگم اون سه نفرو رفتیم پیدا کردیم عوضشو در اوردیم


نتیجه گیری اخلاقی :بدون پنجه بکس و چاقو بیرون رفتن اشتباهه  خخخ

راستی یه فیلم  گذاشتم نیگاه کنین خستگی تون در بیاد
نتیجه ایتلیایی یاد دادن به یه بز
خدا وکیلی بعضی آدماخیلی شبیه این بزه هستن اصن حرفهای آدم رو متوجه  نمیشن...

http://s5.picofile.com/file/81597034...de0_1.mp4.html

----------


## Al I

> اثبات ریاضیشو قبول دارما ( همبن راه حل منه) اما مفهومشو درک نمیکنم؟
> چرا از اول این کارو کردی؟


سلام ، 
از نظر مفهومی اینطور میشه گفت که ، چون ما نمیخوایم مقسوم و خارج قسمت تغییر کنه ،
میایم میگیم چند تا از شش تو بیست و سه هست که ما اگه از یه شش فاکتور بگیریم هم شش که خارج قسمته بمونه و هم آ که مقسومه !
امیدوارم متوجه شده باشین  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amin278

*سلام بعد از مدت دو سه هفته ای
معلما پدرمونو در اوردن مخصوصا این عربی واقعا ستمه
خوب با باجازه من از سوال بیست البته به غیر سوالات تحلیلی و گسسته فعلا میونه ی خوبی با این دو تا ندارم در حد توان با راه دیگه ای حل میکنم تا یه مروری هم بشه
سوال 20:راه اول هوپ و راه دیگر بسط تیلور

سوال24)واقعا مزخرف ترین سوالات رو بین سوالات دانشگاه ازاد میشه پیدا کرد
استفاده از هم ارزی قوی و بعد هوپیتال****حالا هوپیتال البته همراه با هوپ صر رو توی مخرج رادیکال جاگذاری میکنم
*
*
**سوال بیست و پنج:
دو دنباله با قدر نسبت برابر و جمله ی اول نابرابر:*
***سوال 26:متاسفانه  دیفرانسیل بدجور عقبیم تو مدرسهولی راه حلی که به ذهنم میرسه :
معادله رو به حالت زیر در میاریم:

گزینه ی سه و چهار تقریبا نادرست بودنش بدیهیه
میمونه گزینه ی یک و دو که در گزینه ی یک 27 رو جایگذاری میکنیم اگر سه ریشه به دست اومد گزینه ی دو و اگه بدست نیاد قطعا گزینه ی یک درسته

یکی از جواب ها x=-3 شد
حالا ریشه های بعدی!:

ریشه ی مضاعف بدست اومد پس به ازای m=27 صدق نمیکنه پس گزینه ی یک درسته*

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود خدمت دوستان ،

امروز با دو تا سوال اومدم از مبحث تابع هستن - سوال بیست و نه و سی
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

خسته نباشید

راستی میدونستید وقتی میرید خرید
اما وقتی که برمیگردید خر نیستید!!!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

متن زیر یک ترانه است با آهنگ بخونید ولذت ببرید 

Feet don’t fail me now
Take me to the finish line
All my heart, it breaks every step that I take
But I’m hoping that the gates
They’ll tell me that you’re mine
Walking through the city streets
Is it by mistake or design
I feel so alone on a Friday night
Can you make it feel like home, if I tell you you’re mine
It’s like I told you honey
Don’t make me sad, don’t make me cry
Sometimes love is not enough and the road gets tough
I don’t know why
Keep making me laugh
Let’s go get high
The road is long, we carry on
Try to have fun in the meantime
Come and take a walk on the wild side
Let me kiss you hard in the pouring rain
You like your girls insane
Choose your last words
This is the last time
Cause you and I, we were born to die
Lost but now I am found
I can see but once I was blind
I was so confused as a little child
Tried to take what I could get
Scared that I couldn’t find
All the answers, honey
Don’t make me sad, don’t make me cry
Sometimes love is not enough and the road gets tough
I don’t know why
Choose your last words
This is the last time
Cause you and I, we were born to die
We were born to die

----------


## amin278

*سوال بیست و نه )
برابر x قرار می دهیم
بدست میاد:

تو این بازه سه عدد صحیح داریم
سوال30)*

*مقدار t دو عدد منفی سه و مثبت2 بدست میاد چون t باید عدد مثبت باشه پس t=2 قابل قبوله
*

----------


## Harmonica

> *سوال بیست و نه )
> برابر x قرار می دهیم
> بدست میاد:
> 
> تو این بازه سه عدد صحیح داریم
> سوال30)**
> *
> ** *مقدار t دو عدد منفی سه و مثبت2 بدست میاد چون t باید عدد مثبت باشه پس t=2 قابل قبوله
> *


مخرج تابع f رو از 3 به 2 تغییر بدید

----------


## amin278

> مخرج تابع f رو از 3 به 2 تغییر بدید


اوه اوه عجب سوتی دادم!!!
مرسی که گفتی

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود خدمت سروران ،
سوال سی و یکم از فصل صفر دیفرانسیل هست ،
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام و درود خدمت سروران ،
> سوال سی و یکم از فصل صفر دیفرانسیل هست ،
> موفق باشین


خسته نباشید دوستان به یاد داشتن فرمول های min , max قدر مطلق اینجا به درد میخوره البته من یادم نبود تقلب کردم...خخخخ
از دست این حفظیجات کنکور



جواب درست


دوستان جواب اول رو پاک نکردم میخواستم بدونم  اشکال کار کجا بوده؟راستی تو حل اول در آخر ضریب x3 دو هستش مرسی

ali اقا هر دو جواب اشتباهه نه نمودار رو اشتباه کشیدم جواب گزینه3 میشه چهار جواب
یه بار سمت چپ محور یه بار  رو صفر دو بارم سمت راست محور
از دست این پیری

----------


## Al I

> خسته نباشید دوستان به یاد داشتن فرمول های min , max قدر مطلق اینجا به درد میخوره البته من یادم نبود تقلب کردم...خخخخ
> از دست این حفظیجات کنکور
> 
> فایل پیوست 18656
> 
> جواب درست
> فایل پیوست 18659
> 
> دوستان جواب اول رو پاک نکردم میخواستم بدونم  اشکال کار کجا بوده؟راستی تو حل اول در آخر ضریب x3 دو هستش مرسی
> ...


سلام و درود ،
تا مرحله ای که دو تا عبارت رو برابر قرار دادی ، درسته 
مشکلت اینجاست که قدرمطلق ها رو حذف کردی بدون اینکه اطلاعی از علامتشون داشته باشی
از قدر مطلق ها میتونی فاکتور بگیری ،
در ضمن اگه خواستی یه عکس آپلود شده رو پاک کنی ، بالای صفحه >کنترل پنل کاربر > مدیریت فایل های پیوست ( دست راست) آخرین آپلود شده هاتو میتونی مدیریت کنی ،
بعد اینکه حذفش کردی بیا تو ویرایش پست ، عکس رو پاک کن .
اگه مسئله رو حل کردی ، جواب بیشمار هست



- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

سوال سی و دوم از مبحث مثلثات هست ،
ضمنا دوستان ، بزودی همه ی عکس های آپلود شده رو به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستان عزیز ، تو یه فایل میزارم که پست اول خلوت بشه 
موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام و درود ،
> تا مرحله ای که دو تا عبارت رو برابر قرار دادی ، درسته 
> مشکلت اینجاست که قدرمطلق ها رو حذف کردی بدون اینکه اطلاعی از علامتشون داشته باشی
> از قدر مطلق ها میتونی فاکتور بگیری ،
> در ضمن اگه خواستی یه عکس آپلود شده رو پاک کنی ، بالای صفحه >کنترل پنل کاربر > مدیریت فایل های پیوست ( دست راست) آخرین آپلود شده هاتو میتونی مدیریت کنی ،
> بعد اینکه حذفش کردی بیا تو ویرایش پست ، عکس رو پاک کن .
> اگه مسئله رو حل کردی ، جواب بیشمار هست
> 
> 
> ...



خسته نباشید ali i آقا
فک کنم سوال دیروز مشکل اخلاقی داشت
من لی دلیل قدر مطلق ها رو  ور نداشتم شما خودت میدونی که x2 رشدش از x بیشتر ه بنابرین داخل قدر مطلق مثبته به هر حال

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود ،
جواب سوال مربوط به فصل صفر 


- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -


سوال سی و سوم از درس گسسته هست ،
ضمنا ، بعنوان تمرین ، تمامی فرمول های مبحث مثلثات رو رو یه کاغذ بنویسین پست کنین . اگه کسی اینکار رو نکرد ، مجبورا خودم میزارم  :Yahoo (5): 
​موفق باشین

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خسته نباشید ali i آقا
> فک کنم سوال دیروز مشکل اخلاقی داشت
> من لی دلیل قدر مطلق ها رو  ور نداشتم شما خودت میدونی که x2 رشدش از x بیشتر ه بنابرین داخل قدر مطلق مثبته به هر حال



جواب رو اشتباه آوردی ، گزینه دو جوابه 
شاید کسینوس سه ایکس رو اشتباه حساب کردی و همینطوری رفتی جلو ، یه نگا بنداز

----------


## Harmonica

خسته نباشد دوستان

حل کردن این سوال تو وقت استاندارد کار حضرت موساست

خخخخ

----------


## _ZAPATA_

با سلام خدمت دوستان 

فایل زیر تمامی مسائل پست اول هست

اگر به طور صحیح و کامل دانلود میشه بگید

تا تمامی مسائل پست اول رو به جز مسئله ی آخر از پست حذف کنم

ممنون


دانلود ریاضی rar 

,

http://s5.picofile.com/file/81605463...DB%8C.rar.html

----------


## Harmonica

این کاغذ رو جلو مدرسه پخش میکردن من هم گرفتم امیدوارم که کامل باشه

----------


## Al I

> با سلام خدمت دوستان 
> 
> فایل زیر تمامی مسائل پست اول هست
> 
> اگر به طور صحیح و کامل دانلود میشه بگید
> 
> تا تمامی مسائل پست اول رو به جز مسئله ی آخر از پست حذف کنم
> 
> ممنون
> ...


سلام و درود ،

جناب صالحی ، با این کار ، بلیط سفر مستقیم به بهشت رو گرفتی  :Yahoo (112): 
امید است خداوند گره از مشکلاتتان بگشاید 
چند روزی بود به فکر آپلود تمام عکس ها بودم ولی متاسفانه فرصت نمیشد ، بینهایت ممنون

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود با کران و بی کران و همگرا به بینهایت خدمت شما  :Yahoo (20): 

سوال دوم از ست دوم :yahoo (3): 
مربوط به فصل اول هندسه تحلیلی هست 

موفق باشین

----------


## Harmonica

> سلام و درود با کران و بی کران و همگرا به بینهایت خدمت شما 
> 
> سوال دوم از ست دوم :yahoo (3): 
> مربوط به فصل اول هندسه تحلیلی هست 
> 
> موفق باشین


خسته نباشید دوستان

----------


## mkh-ana

حل سوال گسسته:




حل سوال:



دلیل این که جواب از 31 شروع شد این بود که مقدار 931 باعث میشود که k بزرگ تر از 30 شود چون931+7a+b حتما بزرگتر از 900 هست و این که جواب بزرگتر از k=31 غیر قابل قبول است این است که a بزرگتر از 6 میشود که در مبنای 7 جایز نیست.

----------


## Harmonica

> حل سوال گسسته:حل سوال:دلیل این که جواب از 31 شروع شد این بود که مقدار 931 باعث میشود که k بزرگ تر از 30 شود چون931+7a+b حتما بزرگتر از 900 هست و این که جواب بزرگتر از k=31 غیر قابل قبول است این است که a بزرگتر از 6 میشود که در مبنای 7 جایز نیست.


خیلی ممنون به خاطر دقتتونمن هم جواب رو درست دادم منتها در انتها به جای اینک بنویسم گزینه 3 نوشتم گزینه 2

----------


## Al I

سلام و عرض ادب ،

سوال سوم از مبحث تابع هست ، فقط به خاطر یه نکته ای که داشت گذاشتم ، این نکته رو بسط میدیم به دیگر نکته های مبحث تابع و یه مروری می کنیم ..
موفق باشین

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود ،
چون همتون ماشالا پاسخگوی مسائل هستین  :Yahoo (23):  مجبورم حل مسئله رو بزارم

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود ،
بزنینش به رگ ،

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام و درود ،
> بزنینش به رگ ،
> 
> فایل پیوست 20075

----------


## Al I

سلام و درود ،
این سوال ، سوال سراسری ریاضی همین سال هست .
مهندس اگه خودت حل کردی با توضیح بنویس ، تو این نوع سوالات مشکل دارم . دمت گرم و دلت خوش باد ( سلامت را نمیخواهم پاسخ گفت  :Yahoo (20):  )

----------


## Yek.Doost

*سلام
افراز یعنی چی ؟ یعنی همون زیر مجموعه ؟
و سوال دومم - مبحث زیر مجموعه به جز سال اول دبیرستان در چه مقطعه دیگه ای اورده شده ؟
*

----------


## Yek.Doost

*اها - مرسی
یعنی تو ریاضی تجربی دیگه زیر مجموعه نداریم ؟
کلا سوال خوبیه - فقط بذار بینم افراز یعنی چی*

----------


## hamed2357

> *سلام
> افراز یعنی چی ؟ یعنی همون زیر مجموعه ؟
> و سوال دومم - مبحث زیر مجموعه به جز سال اول دبیرستان در چه مقطعه دیگه ای اورده شده ؟
> *


سالهای زیادی است كه در كلاس درس روزگار معلم ادبیات
سعی كرد تا من شاگرد را قانع كند كه عقل و دل موصوف و صفت هستند. اما بعد از این
همه سال حرف معلم ریاضی را قبول كردم چون تازه یاد گرفتم كه عقل و دل همان دو
مجموعه افراز شده از وجود هستند كه هیچ وجه اشتراكی با هم ندارند. یا به قول معلم
ریاضی اشتراكشان تهی است پس چه بهتر كه از آن دو اجتماع بگیریم

افراز یعنی تیکه تیکه کردن یک مجموعه  طوری که تیکه ها با هم اشتراکی ندارند.و با اجتماع گرفتن از افرازها باید به مجموعه مادر برسیم
در رشته ی ریاضی هست.

----------


## Al I

> سالهای زیادی است كه در كلاس درس روزگار معلم ادبیات
> سعی كرد تا من شاگرد را قانع كند كه عقل و دل موصوف و صفت هستند. اما بعد از این
> همه سال حرف معلم ریاضی را قبول كردم چون تازه یاد گرفتم كه عقل و دل همان دو
> مجموعه افراز شده از وجود هستند كه هیچ وجه اشتراكی با هم ندارند. یا به قول معلم
> ریاضی اشتراكشان تهی است پس چه بهتر كه از آن دو اجتماع بگیریم
> 
> افراز یعنی تیکه تیکه کردن یک مجموعه  طوری که تیکه ها با هم اشتراکی ندارند.و با اجتماع گرفتن از افرازها باید به مجموعه مادر برسیم
> در رشته ی ریاضی هست.


lمهندس ، سلام ،

مهندس چی شده ؟ زدی تو فاز احساسات ؟
مسئله ی ما رو هم بتحلیل دمت گرم

----------


## Harmonica

یادش بخیر هههعییی

دلمم واسه علی تنگ شده تستای اینجارم ی نگا بندازید دم عیدی

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام و درود ،این سوال ، سوال سراسری ریاضی همین سال هست .مهندس اگه خودت حل کردی با توضیح بنویس ، تو این نوع سوالات مشکل دارم . دمت گرم و دلت خوش باد ( سلامت را نمیخواهم پاسخ گفت  )


مجموعه a چهار عضویه. چون افرازی که فاقد مجموعه تک عضویه میخای تنها حالت ممکنه افرازی شامل دو مجموعه دو عضویه.  به 6 روش میشه دو عضو از 4 عضو انتخاب کرد و ی مجموعه دو عضوی تشکیل داد. 2 عضو باقی مونده خودشون ی ممجموعه دو عضو تشکیل میدن. بنابرین تعداد 6 افراز دو مجموعه ای که هر مجموعه حد اقل دو عضو داره وجود داره

----------

